# KALAHA / MANCALA



## Ilka (19. Sep 2004)

Hallo erstmal,
habe da ein sehr dringendes Problem!

Muss für die Uni Kalaha programmieren. An und für sich kein Problem. Allerdings soll integriert werden:
- MinMax-Algorithmus
- Alfa-Beta-Pruning
- Iterative Deepening
- Evaluation Function

Habe speziell Probleme dabei beim MinMax-Algorithmus den Ursprungszustand wiederherzustellen.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?
Ilka


----------



## IchBins (19. Sep 2004)

Kenne dat Spiel Kalaha nit.
naja... egal

Versuch ma dat Spiel mit einem rekursiven Backtracking-Funktion nach dem Minimax-Verfahren mit alpha-beta-Pruning zu lösen. 
oopps dat spiel soll ja iterative sein....

zuerst brauchste ne Payoff Funktion
zuerst bewertes du alle Positionen bis zur vorgegebene Suchtiefe
wenn du dran bist (Max-Knoten) bewertest du mit ner Payoff Funktion die aktuelle Situation, ggf. speichere die beste Bewertung ab
so, jetzt ist der Gegenspieler dran (Mix-Knoten) bewerte seine Position und speichere ab, vergleiche es mit der besten Bewertung eines Maxknoten, wenn Min > Max dann cutte

analog geht es mit MinMax

poste ma deine MinMax-Algorithmus
Ursprungszustand?? braucht man nit, mach einfach ne entsprechende klasse und speichere den Ursprungszustand einfach ab, wenn du denn überhaupt brauchst....


----------

